# Κρατικά Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2009



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

Αντιγράφω από τη Ναυτεμπορική:

Τα Κρατικά Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2009, που αφορούν στις εκδόσεις έτους 2008, ανακοίνωσε η Διεύθυνση Γραμμάτων της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Σύγχρονου Πολιτισμού του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού.

Ειδικότερα:

- Το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης έργου ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας σε ξένη γλώσσα απονέμεται κατά πλειοψηφία στον Liu Rui Hong για τη μετάφραση στην κινεζική γλώσσα του έργου « Το άξιον εστί» του Οδυσσέα Ελύτη, εκδόσεις Yilin Press

- Το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης έργου ξένης λογοτεχνίας στην ελληνική γλώσσα απονέμεται κατά πλειοψηφία στην Άννα Παπασταύρου για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Ιστορία σαν παραμύθι», του Αλεσσάντρο Μπαρίκκο, εκδόσεις Πατάκης

Ο κατάλογος λογοτεχνικών μεταφράσεων (δημοσιευμένων το έτος 2008 και κατατεθειμένων εμπρόθεσμα στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελλάδας), από τον οποίο επελέγησαν τα ανωτέρω βραβεία, είναι ο ακόλουθος:

Για τη μετάφραση έργου ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας σε ξένη γλώσσα (αλφαβητικά)

1. Hero Hokwerda για τη μετάφραση στην ολλανδική γλώσσα του έργου «Heer Batistas en de Andere Dingen» («Ο αφέντης Μπατίστας και άλλα διηγήματα») του Κώστα Μόντη, εκδ. Ta grammata

2. Liu Rui Hong για τη μετάφραση στην κινεζική γλώσσα του έργου «Το άξιον εστί» του Οδυσσέα Ελύτη, εκδ. Yilin Press

3. Michaela Prinzinger για τη μετάφραση στη γερμανική γλώσσα του έργου «Wiederholungstater: Ein Leben zwischen Istanbul, Wien und Athen» («Κατ’ εξακολούθηση») του Πέτρου Μάρκαρη, εκδ. Diogenes

4. Carmen Vilela, για τη μετάφραση στην ισπανική γλώσσα του έργου «Paseos por Atenas, ensayos estudios historicos» του Εμμανουήλ Ροϊδη, εκδ. Sevilla: Universidad

Για τη μετάφραση έργου ξένης λογοτεχνίας στην ελληνική γλώσσα (αλφαβητικά)

1. Άρης Μπερλής για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Ο τρίτος αστυφύλακας» του Φλαν Ο’ Μπράιαν, εκδ. Αλεξάνδρεια

2. Γιώργος Μπλάνας για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Κάθρην: Μια ιστορία του αξιότιμου κυρίου Άικυ Σόλωμονς υιού» του William Makepeace Thackeray, εκδ. Νεφέλη

3. Μελίνα Παναγιωτίδου για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Το τέλος της τρέλας» του Χόρχε Βόλπι, εκδ. Αλεξάνδρεια

4. Κλαίρη Παπαμιχαήλ για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Ο ζοφερός οίκος» του Charles Dickens (τόμοι 2), εκδ. Gutenberg

5. Άννα Παπασταύρου για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Ιστορία σαν παραμύθι» του Αλεσσάντρο Μπαρίκκο, εκδ. Πατάκης

6. Στρατής Πασχάλης για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Εκλάμψεις» του Arthur Rimbaud, εκδ. Γαβριηλίδης​
Στους φίλους και τα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας: Συγχαρητήρια για τη θέση σας στη λίστα.

Απορία: Πώς κατάντησε έτσι ο τίτλος τού _Κάθρην: Μια ιστορία_;


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Απορία: Πώς κατάντησε έτσι ο τίτλος τού _Κάθρην: Μια ιστορία_;



Και απαντάω μόνος μου ότι η απάντηση βρίσκεται εδώ:
http://www.nnet.gr/downloads/pagesFrom-catherine-book.pdf


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2010)

Απορία (και πάλι): η κινέζικη μετάφραση πώς αξιολογήθηκε;
Κι οι άλλες βεβαίως, αλλά υποθέτω ότι δεν έχουμε πολλούς ομιλητές των κινεζικών που ταυτόχρονα διαβάζουν και γερμανικά, ολλανδικά, ισπανικά.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 9, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια στα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας που μπήκαν στην shortlist (αλήθεια πώς λέγεται αυτό στα ελληνικά;!). 

Ερώτηση 1: Σε όποια γλώσσα και αν μεταφραστεί ο Ελύτης θα πάρει βραβείο; 
Ερώτηση 2: Άλλος ποιητής δεν μεταφράζεται; 
Ερώτηση 3: Άλλος ποιητής δεν υπάρχει;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Συγχαρητήρια στα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας που μπήκαν στην shortlist (αλήθεια πώς λέγεται αυτό στα ελληνικά;!).


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1822
(Έχουμε και ανανεωμένο Search! ;))


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2010)

SBE said:


> Απορία (και πάλι): η κινέζικη μετάφραση πώς αξιολογήθηκε;
> Κι οι άλλες βεβαίως, αλλά υποθέτω ότι δεν έχουμε πολλούς ομιλητές των κινεζικών που ταυτόχρονα διαβάζουν και γερμανικά, ολλανδικά, ισπανικά.


Μήπως τα μέλη της επιτροπής του Νόμπελ διαβάζουν όλες τις γλώσσες του κόσμου;


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2010)

Costas said:


> Μήπως τα μέλη της επιτροπής του Νόμπελ διαβάζουν όλες τις γλώσσες του κόσμου;



Όχι, αλλά τα μέλη της επιτροπής του Νόμπελ βραβεύουν μεταφρασμένους στα σουηδικά. Θυμάμαι που έλεγαν ότι οι μεταφράσεις του Ελύτη τον έκαναν γνωστό στις σκανδιναβικές χώρες και τα υπόλοιπα τα ξέρουμε. 
Επιπλέον το νόμπελ είναι περισσότερο δημόσιες σχέσεις, lobbying.


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2010)

Χωρίς να υπαινίσσομαι οτιδήποτε για τη δουλειά του Κινέζου συναδέλφου (άραγε έγινε από τα ελληνικά;), φαντάζομαι πως η κινέζικη αγορά ενδιαφέρει τους Έλληνες εκδότες (το ΕΚΕΒΙ είχε εκδώσει και σχετικούς φακέλους το 2006 για την Κίνα και για την Ταϊβάν), στη δε προσεχή Έκθεση Βιβλίου Θεσσαλονίκης (22-25/4) τιμώμενη χώρα είναι η Κίνα.


----------

